# Lamanchas and beards?



## thebyrdsx5 (Dec 15, 2007)

I'm just wondering if the standard is for lamancha does to have beards? I have two with no beards but am looking at buying another doe and she has a beard. Not that I care too much I'm mainly looking for milking ability but I am just curious.
Thanks


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

There isn't a standard but any breed of goat can have a beard.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Yep, any doe can have a beard and tend to get thicker as they age.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Yup, some do and some don't  
I have one doe that get a fairly good one, and another that gets whispys, and most of mine don't have a beard  just depends on the goat.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Okay, but do nubians have beards? I've never seen one that did...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

None of mine ever did... My buck, who is five, doesn't even have one! Lol! I wonder why they don't grow big beards... Hmm...


----------



## thebyrdsx5 (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks so much!!! My two I have don't really have beards but one I'm looking at does.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> None of mine ever did... My buck, who is five, doesn't even have one! Lol! I wonder why they don't grow big beards... Hmm...


Because desert goats and highland goats are NOT the same...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Makes sense! Lol!


----------

